# Ooops!



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## wharf rat




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158556


Ten to one, his name is Carl.


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158556


They finally figured out the equal weight distribution and road damage issues for the tracks.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle

He just didnt' say that status would be "laughing stock!"


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Sneakers

I wanna see the look on their faces after a train comes thru and they begin to think about the cost of a de-railment.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 160725


Now renamed as Biden Brown.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162296


Check Engine.


----------



## Grumpy

Sneakers said:


> Check Engine.


Back in the early 80s, a friend of my wife had a late 70s,early 80s foreign car (can't remember the make) and she said she had a 'replace engine' light..I told her it must say 'check', not 'replace'...but she showed me...said "replace engine"


----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162296


A/C R134a is low.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162354


That’s disturbing.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162354


Did anyone notice it says seflies.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RareBreed

Kyle said:


> View attachment 162658


I farted one time so loud that it triggered the automated customer service line to say, "I am sorry. I didn't understand. Please repeat. "


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Tech

GopherM said:


> View attachment 162746


That's one hairy palm.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen

Kyle said:


>


Nice hang time


----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> Nice hang time


Wile E Coyote has nothing on her.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## itsbob

Kyle said:


>


That is a mistake you only make once.. on a SP artillery he would have been a red stain on the back of the turret.


----------



## itsbob

Tech said:


> Ten to one, his name is Carl.


What would be the equivalent Russian name for Carl??


----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163444


Stohlen.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## DaSDGuy

At least it wasn't muddy


----------



## gemma_rae

DaSDGuy said:


> At least it wasn't muddy


Where's the "Warning: Proper Ventilation Required" tag?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163876


Maybe just true Patriots to give her a hand, or two?


----------



## GopherM




----------



## kom526

GopherM said:


> View attachment 163893


This was a good movie,^^


----------



## GregV814

Kyle said:


> View attachment 163876


is that a "marital device" that fell out?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

GopherM said:


> View attachment 164546


That look on her face makes me think she got it wrong too.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Gilligan

How about the guy that walks into a bar, and he had a really short person with him.
The man went directly to the bar and ordered a double and the really short man went to the piano they had in the bar and began playing some Beethoven.
The bartender commented "Why are you ordering a double and where did you find the really short guy that knows how to play the piano?".
The man then says, "well, I probably shouldn't tell you, but here it is.
There was a genie outside just before I came in and if you ask him, he will give you whatever you want.".
The bartender jumped over the bar and ran outside.
A few minutes later he came back but was followed by a million ducks.
He told the man what he asked for, and the man replied, " Do you think I asked for an eleven inch pianist?".


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## spr1975wshs




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 166929


Yup!


----------



## Merlin99

I used to have a problem with falling asleep and waking up a 6:00 and trying to figure out if it was AM or PM.


----------



## Sneakers

Merlin99 said:


> I used to have a problem with falling asleep and waking up a 6:00 and trying to figure out if it was AM or PM.


I did that a lot when I was working 3rd shift.  Your head gets very messed up.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

The art department really needs to think about their design plans.  Just glad they don't make tree ornaments.


----------



## Kyle

Looks like the Mrs got a big present this year.


----------



## gemma_rae

GopherM said:


> View attachment 167264


That appears to be The Womanizer Starlet Rechargeable.


----------



## Tech

O


Kyle said:


> Looks like the Mrs got a big present this year.


Of course it's in the wrong color.


----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> Of course it's in the wrong color.



She ordered the Leroy and got the Larry?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 168036


He had them on both wrists originally, he managed to chew the left arm off.


----------

